# ظاهرة العنوسة في مجتمعنا المصري



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ظاهرة العنوسة في مجتمعنا المصري 
بقلم: القس بيمن الطحاوي

مشكلة العنوسة في مجتمعنا الشرقي تُعد من أخطر المشاكل  الإجتماعية التي باتت تُهدد شبابنا من الجنسين، والمعروف أن تعبير  "العنوسة" يُستخدم للإشارة إلى الإناث -رغم أن المعجم يستخدم هذا اللفظ  للجنسين معًا- اللاتي تعدين سن الزواج المتعارف عليه في مجتمعاتهن، وفى  الغالب تُحدد الثلاثين وما بعدها سنًا لمن تُطلق عليهن صفة "عانس". 
   وتنتشر العنوسة في مجتمعنا المصري بدرجة كبيرة، فحسب الإحصاءات الرسمية  يوجد في "مصر" 9 ملايين شاب وشابة تجاوزت أعمارهم (35) عامًا ولم يتزوجوا  بعد، وبغض النظر عن الأرقام ودقتها، فإن النسبة في تزايد مستمر، وتزداد  وترتفع نسبة العنوسة في الحضر عن الريف حيث يحكمه عادات وتقاليد واجبة.

   أسباب العنوسة في مصر:
   - ارتفاع المهور والمغالاة في تكاليف الزواج، مما يجعل الشاب يقف  عاجزًا عن توفير الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات الفتاة وأسرتها، وخاصة في ظل الظروف  الإقتصادية الصعبة التي تواجهنا اليوم.
   - ارتفاع معدل البطالة بين الشباب (حوالي 90% من المتعطلين يقل عمرهم عن  30 عامًا)، وانحسار فرص العمل التي تُدر دخلاً مناسبًا تُمكن من فتح بيت  وتُوفر حياة كريمة. 
   - أزمة الإسكان وصعوبة الحصول على مسكن يتناسب مع القدرات المالية للشاب الراغب في الزواج تُعد عقبة جسيمة في تحقيق الزواج.
  - تباين الكثافة السكانية من حيث النوع حيث أن عدد الإناث أكثر من عدد الذكور. 
  - تردد الكثير من الفتيات في الاختيار انتظارًا لتقدم الأفضل، وبخاصة بعد  أن ظنت أغلبهن أنهن يستطعن أن يحصلن على "عريس تفصيل" فيه كل المواصفات  القياسية المطلوبة، مما يؤدى إلى ضياع الفرصة تلو الفرصة وتجاوز الشابة سن  الزواج. 
   - ارتفاع معدل التعليم والطموح العملي بالنسبة للإناث، فالتحاقهن  بالتعليم الجامعي وما بعده، جعل بعضهن يؤجلن الزواج حتى ينتهين من  دراساتهن، وعندما تحصل الواحدة منهن على القدر الذي تريده من التعليم، تصبح  لا تفكر في دورها التقليدي كزوجة وأم، بل تهتم بدورها كامرأة عاملة لديها  طموحات وتريد أن تثبت وجودها وتحقق ذاتها، مما يعرض بعضهن لخطر العنوسة.
   - المشكلات الزوجية والتفكك الأسرى غالبًا ما ينفرا الشباب من فكرة الزواج.  
   - العادات والتقاليد البالية تلعب دورًا هامًا في تفاقم هذه الظاهرة،  ومنها إصرار بعض أولياء الأمور على عدم تزويج ابنتهم إلا من شخص من داخل  العائلة بحجة أنه أولى بها من الغريب، وتمسك بعض الأسر بألا تتزوج الصغيرة  قبل الكبيرة، وإصرار بعض الأهالي على أن تكون تكاليف الزواج ومواصفاته لا  تقل عن ذاك الخاص بشقيقة العروس أو أحدى قريباتها.  
   - وجود اتجاه سائد بين الشباب المصريين ولاسيما العاملين في المدن  السياحية للارتباط بزوجات أجنبيات من "روسيا" ودول الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق  وأوروبا الشرقية، حيث يرتبط الشاب بفتاة أو سيدة متعلمة وجميلة دون أن  يكلفه هذا الأمر شيئًا يُذكر، بل كثيرًا ما يستفيد منهن ويتخذهن وسيلة  لتحقيق حلم الهجرة.
   - لم تعد الفتاة نفسها اليوم كما كانت من قبل تحلم بفارس يأتي ويحملها  على حصان أبيض، ولم تعد تهتم بشخصية شريك الحياة الذي يتجاوب معها ويفهمها،  وإنما أصبح جل اهتمامها منصبًا على قدرته على توفير حياة مرفهة لها.، كما  أن أهل الفتاة لم يعودوا حريصين على اختيار عريس مناسب يستطيع أن يصون  كرامة ابنتهم ويسعدها، بل أصبح شغلهم الشاغل هو البحث عن عريس جاهز قادر  على تحقيق مطالبهم المادية، ولاسيما أن كثيرًا من الأشياء التي كانت تُعد  سابقًا كماليات أصبحت اليوم أساسيات وضروريات لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها.
   - كثير من الشباب اليوم أصبح قادرًا بسهولة على إقامة علاقات محرمة مع  فتيات وسيدات– تتفاوت في طبيعتها وعمقها- ومن ثم شعر بعدم الحاجة الملحة  للزواج، وبالتالي يُرجأ الزواج قدر استطاعته، عالمًا أن المجتمع يقبل أن  يتزوج الرجل– مهما كان سنه- بفتاة صغيرة وقتما يشاء، بينما ينظر بتوجس  لفتاة تتزوج من هو أصغر منها أو يتأخر زواجها.
   - عزوف كثير من الشباب عن الزواج وعدم اهتمامهم بتكوين أسرة؛ لشيوع  الأنانية والرغبة في إرضاء الذات، وعدم الاستعداد للتضحية من أجل زوجة أو  أولاد. 
   - واللافت للانتباه في هذا المجال ظهور حالات متعددة من "العنوسة  الاختيارية" النابعة من الاستقلالية التي اكتسبتها الشابة بتعلمها وعملها  وقدرتها المادية، فهن يفضلن عدم الزواج من العيش مع زوج سيء أو غير مناسب  أو سلطوي.

   نتائج العنوسة:  
   - زيادة بعض الظواهر غير المرغوبة إجتماعيًا ودينيًا مثل ظواهر  الزواج السري والعرفي، وارتفاع أعداد ما أصبح يُعرف بـ "الأمهات العازبات"  وارتفاع أعداد الأطفال المشكوك في نسبهم والذين لا نسب لهم، وأيضًا بروز  ظاهرة الجنسية المثلية، وتنامي ظاهرة التحرش الجنسي، وزيادة التدين الشكلي  المريض، واللجوء للدجالين والمشعوذين ليفكوا سحر من تأخر زواجها وتمكينها  من الزواج.
   - الشابات العانسات غالبًا ما يتعرضن للإصابة بأمراض نفسية مثل القلق،  والخوف، والعصبية، والكآبة، والشعور بالدونية وفقدان الثقة بالنفس. 
   - العنوسة بالنسبة للذكور تعتبر سببًا للإقبال على الكحوليات والمخدرات  للهرب من هذه المشكلة المتفاقمة، ومن مواجهة الواقع المؤلم.
   - شبح العنوسة يضع الإناث تحت ضغط اجتماعي شديد وقاسٍ، لدرجة تضطر بعضهن  لتقديم تنازلات وتضحيات كبيرة حتى ولو على حساب كرامتهن وكبريائهن، وقد  تضطر بعض الشابات رغبة في التخلص من صفة "باير" أو "عانس" إلى القبول بأي  عريس يتقدم إليهن حتى ولو كان هناك عدم تكافؤ أو توافق، ولكن هذا الزواج  المبنى على أساس غير سليم يكون مآله الفشل غالبًا.

   حلول مقترحة للحد من الظاهرة:
   لما كانت مشكلة العنوسة مشكلة اجتماعية تهدد أمن واستقرار  المجتمع، أصبح من الواجب العمل بجد لوضع حلول للحد منها ومعالجتها، ومنها  على سبيل المثال:
   - يجب على الحكومة دعم وتشجيع المقبلين على الزواج، بتوفير فرص العمل،  والمساكن المناسبة للشباب في بداية حياتهم، حتى لا يتحول حلم الزواج إلى  سراب يلهث وراءه شبابنا.
   - يجب على المؤسسات التنموية والجمعيات الخيرية دعم غير القادرين على  تحمل تكاليف الزواج من الجنسين، وذلك بتقديم المنح المالية والعينية  والقروض الميسرة، وإقامة الأسواق الخيرية التي تساهم في توفير المتطلبات  الضرورية بأسعار معقولة وبهامش ربح بسيط للغاية... وغيرها.
   - يجب على المجتمع والأهالي اتخاذ خطوات عملية لتخفيض تكاليف الزواج من  مهور وسكن وتأثيث... الخ، والإيمان بالاختلاط السليم كوسيلة ضرورية للتعارف  النقي بين العائلات والشباب من الجنسين، ومن ثم تسهيل الزواج.​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*تخلف عقلي شديد اوي يعني ! سن الزواج معدله العالمي ارتفع و الزواج بقي نادر في العالم كله مش في مصر بس و بقي عادي جدا ان البنت تتجوز 35 فما اكتر لان محدش اصغر من كدا جاهز ! و ظروف البلد ما تسمحش انه حد يتجوز الا الي جاهز اوي او بيشتغل في دوله عربيه او غني من الاصل غير كدا مافيش و المسيحيين عندنا طلاق و لازم البنت تتروي اوي اوي اوي لانها سكه الي يروح ما يرجعش*

*يبقي ايه بقي لزوم الكلمه المتخلفه العبيطه دي يا اهل العصر الحجري*

*البلد بتولع و دول شغالين في دي عانس و دي حامل*

*فوقوا بقي يا اهل الكهف الله يحرقكوا !*

*انا شخصيا لن اتزوج قبل السن دا لظروف صعبه كتيره اوي اوي و للاسف النصيب ما جاش لاني مش هتجوز حد متزوج او عنده اطفال لاني هكرههم و لن احبهم ابدا ! ةحتي لو عايشين مع امهم برضه هكرههم*

*الكلام موجه لمن يقول هذا الكلام و ليس علي شخصك الكريم المبارك اخي النهيسي*

*شكرا علي الموضوع و سلام الرب لك دوما...*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرا جدا

الرب يباركك*​


----------

